# What did you bring back from Donny?



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

So what did people get from the Donny show? I didnt manage to go but hopefully I may have a few bits come back!

Was it good amphibian wise?


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Picked up a red eyed green tree frog and some dart frogs . My first amphibians . Been wanting some for ages .
Great show really enjoyed it .


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

what dart frogs did you get?


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Forgot the name , think it begins with A, green and black ones . Very nice looking


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Auratus.

im not being a [email protected] here, but have you researched them ? because they can be a very shy frog, they look amazing but they like lots of leaf litter (looooooooooads) to feel comfortable and alot of people pick em up and try getting rid after a couple of weeks because the shiney bauble in the tank isnt doing what its supposed to


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Of course I have mate , been after them for ages . Had the set up ready for over 2 months just sat here waiting for the show to come round .

I've had a few reps over the years and always research first .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

just asking because like i said some folk get em and you see em sneak up in the classifieds section on the quiet lol auratus are damn pretty frogs i squealed like a girl when stu put down three of the most gorgeous super blues on his table and i just had to have them


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

no probs mate . Was looking at loads of tables and had given up in getting any , then saw a guy selling them so was made up.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*pics*

put up some pics love looking at all the diffrent kinds people have thanks


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought it was pretty terrible for Amphibians this time. I know the show is 95% snakes, inverts and gekos at the best of time but I counted about 5 stalls selling frogs and then another couple that had frogs among other things.

Spoke with the dart frog guys that had a stall set up in the corner, they said themselves they didnt expect a lot and was mainly there to advertise their up and coming events but they said they were surprised with how well the day went and hopefully that might mean we see more stalls in the future.


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

i spoke to him too, he was a really nice guy, was selling milk frogs, had a care sheet etc, was chatting to him for quite a while . had some nice stuff.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

there was a table by the north east froggers i do believe, their day being called MAD if memory serves me well this eve


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> there was a table by the north east froggers i do believe, their day being called MAD if memory serves me well this eve


Thats the ones, near the emergency exit on the right as you walk into the main hall. Nice people


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well i didn't go, but did they look like this


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> well i didn't go, but did they look like this
> image


Thats the stall but it was an older bloke running it and chatting to everybody.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

From left to right.
Looks like Darren, then Gordon and Paul.
The older bloke was probably Richard who isn`t on show.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

cooper80 said:


> Forgot the name , think it begins with A, green and black ones . Very nice looking





Meefloaf said:


> Auratus.
> 
> im not being a [email protected] here, but have you researched them ? because they can be a very shy frog, they look amazing but they like lots of leaf litter (looooooooooads) to feel comfortable and alot of people pick em up and try getting rid after a couple of weeks because the shiney bauble in the tank isnt doing what its supposed to





cooper80 said:


> Of course I have mate , been after them for ages . Had the set up ready for over 2 months just sat here waiting for the show to come round .
> 
> I've had a few reps over the years and always research first .


So you've researched them, but don't know their name? I know Latin names can be a hassle, but they are pretty important in terms of care...


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

I knew the name but couldn't pronounce it/spell it correctly


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I picked up a trio of young azureus. They're gorgeous, really brave and eating well. I'll try and get pics up.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

9Red said:


> I picked up a trio of young azureus. They're gorgeous, really brave and eating well. I'll try and get pics up.


please do, Azzies were my original second dart frog to be, there now exist with a load of others in the fourth zone lol


----------



## elblando (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm the guy in the Jacques Cousteau hat. It was a good day for us. We will definitely go again but it is likely to be the same time next year as we were only selling our CB young so we don't always have much. Richard Bould is the very chatty man with the short beard and shaven head (not in picture) and Gordon (guy centre picture) knows his frogs and was selling the milk frogs on behalf of someone from the northest. 
Hope anyone who visited us got some good information. We were blown away by the interest and enthusiasm we encountered.


----------



## simmo350 (Jun 22, 2013)

i got myself a Theloderma corticale!! (Vietnamese mossy frog)


----------

